# New England 2012 / 2013 Pictures/Videos



## f250harvest

Started off the season with about 3-6" in CT today. Had a pretty good day. Took a few flicks and a video. Hope you guys enjoy!

The calm before the storm


----------



## f250harvest

Seen this clown running in short shorts..


----------



## f250harvest

In Cab Video


----------



## Banksy

Cool pics....not so cool video. Too small of a screen and too dark. I like the idea of a New England dedicated thread.


----------



## jmac5058

Ct. is in New England ? Not where I come from, Ct. is N.Y. Big diff.


----------



## DieselSlug

f250harvest;1512385 said:


> Seen this clown running in short shorts..


That guy has to be shriveled right up! Well he was prolly already because of those shorts!:laughing:


----------



## ram_tough2001

definitely jealous! we only got 2" here, and then rain, so it melted quick, couldnt plow at all!

as of this morning there is no snow here to speak of.....


----------



## f250harvest

Banksy;1512393 said:


> Cool pics....not so cool video. Too small of a screen and too dark. I like the idea of a New England dedicated thread.


It was from my iphone. I had it stand straight up against my windshield/dash just so it wont fall.. You can see it a little better in Full View. I can see it just fine..


----------



## ken643

In my area I got 4 1/2 to 6 Inches got the first one over with, hope many more to come.


----------



## slc12345

Is that shot along Shuttle Meadow Res. in Southington ?


----------



## cda817

*First shot of the season...*

What started as a 1-2" forecast ended up being over 8" for us. At least it made putting the plows and sanders on worth it.


----------



## f250harvest

slc12345;1513578 said:


> Is that shot along Shuttle Meadow Res. in Southington ?


Yeah.. Good eye.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

jmac5058;1512409 said:


> Ct. is in New England ? Not where I come from, Ct. is N.Y. Big diff.


Oh CT is New England alright, lol Some will argue its the best state in New England.


----------



## gwhalen3

Actually NEW YORK is the best state n New England and the BIGGEST with the most to offer in the country really!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

NY isn't considered New England sorry man.


----------



## Banksy

gwhalen3;1513772 said:


> Actually NEW YORK is the best state n New England and the BIGGEST with the most to offer in the country really!


Somebody skipped Geography class.


----------



## gwhalen3

Yes I know. And all to often ruined by that damn Shot hole of a city down there. Obviously imaginary borders do not dictate weather so we re all pretty much in the same boat.


----------



## gwhalen3

Nice pics Harvest!


----------



## eric02038

gwhalen3;1513772 said:


> Actually NEW YORK is the best state n New England and the BIGGEST with the most to offer in the country really!


i thought crack head Bob had passed away


----------



## f250harvest

THEGOLDPRO;1513763 said:


> Oh CT is New England alright, lol Some will argue its the best state in New England.


Best state? I wouldn't go that far.. :laughing:


----------



## nathan11507

First of all new york is no part of the new england states and never has been...if that was the case ny wouldnt have there own state fair and they would be part of the "big e"....secondly new york is the ****hole of america pay the highest taxes on anything.....it is not the best state by any means


----------



## gwhalen3

Wow Nate dogg! Settle down! You obviously have issues. I already said I know it's not technically part of "new England". NYC is not a representation of the state nor is it even connected by land. New York State has the same weather as all the states which was the point and is very large and has everything anyone could want. There is NO REASON what so ever to be bashing people on where they live. VERY ignorant!!! Go have a couple beers and relax. We re all just trying to make it we are. Maybe come up to my neck of the woods and ill show ya the real ny. Later


----------



## DieselSlug

nathan11507;1514875 said:


> First of all new york is no part of the new england states and never has been...if that was the case ny wouldnt have there own state fair and they would be part of the "big e"....secondly new york is the ****hole of america pay the highest taxes on anything.....it is not the best state by any means


Little violent there.. we all cant be as blessed as others when we were born there.


----------



## jmac5058

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## f250harvest

Guys! settle down.. We dont need to argue about something stupid like this... We all know New Jersey is America's armpit...


----------



## Stars & Stripes Landsca

Had a good little storm the other night, company I work for plows in the Bradley Area and it was a few hours worth of snow... I love plowing


----------



## nathan11507

Wasn't bashing anyone was just stating the obvious......i know what ny is all over the state since i have lived in every corner of the state in the last 40 yrs....lol but i wasnt bashing anyone if that is the way oit was taken...sorry


----------



## fffowler

I have lived in CT for 28 years and wouldnt say it is the best but also not the worst. I love NY but it also isnt part of New England for sure (Lake George is great). I think NH is the best only to be trumped by ME only because of the coast! And to keep with the thread that was a weird storm I had 2" on some accounts 10" on others, all within 15 mi as the crow flies


----------



## f250harvest

fffowler;1515772 said:


> I have lived in CT for 28 years and wouldnt say it is the best but also not the worst. I love NY but it also isnt part of New England for sure (Lake George is great). I think NH is the best only to be trumped by ME only because of the coast! And to keep with the thread that was a weird storm I had 2" on some accounts 10" on others, all within 15 mi as the crow flies


From what the News was saying, The NW CT was supposed to get the most snow fall. The storm seemed to pass the hills rather quickly and stalled over the central part of the state. I'm not complaining.. I was happy with some extra payup


----------



## plowman4life

it was a weird storm. had 8" on commercials in haddam. 4-5" in madison. 2-4 in westbrook. less than an inch in old saybrook.


----------



## unhcp

nice pictures/video


----------



## jhall22guitar

To the OP the second picture you posted should be used in a plow advertisement!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice pics hope its whats to come this yr


----------



## f250harvest

Got new driveway signs in this morning.


----------



## unhcp

Those are cool


----------



## snowremoval4les

Did you make those yourself or have them done for you? Look good!


----------



## f250harvest

Got them from Lowcostmarkers.com. Only thing I dont like about it, it's not double sided but my brother works for a sign shop so he's going to print some vinyl out for me.


----------



## f250harvest

My Black Friday Craigslist deal. Picked up a new snow blower from someone local. Troy Bilt with Electric Start, heated grips and a full tank of gas for $200. Was used for one storm last year and was left in storage.


----------



## snowremoval4les

Solid deal there! Is that a 28"??


----------



## telebofh

Wow, thats a nice find!


----------



## ScubaSteve728

*working on the plow*

bought some primer and paint gonna touch up the plow some time soon after i scrape all the flakey stuff off and wire wheel and grind it. i also bought some rustoleim primer and some fisher spray paint. 
i really don't feel like doing the whole thing just gonna touch it up for this season and its not even bad just a little on the bottom edge and some rust on the ribs. 
http://us-mg6.mail.yahoo.com/ya/dow...AAD7ZULFr7wSg0xFYnGI&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1


----------



## f250harvest

snowremoval4les;1520047 said:


> Solid deal there! Is that a 28"??


Yeah. I'm happy with it. Got to toy around with it. It's gonna be a good machine for big storms.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

To the OP... Did you share those first pix on Facebook with Fisher plows? I swear I've seen them elsewhere....? The second picture looks cool. I shared my plow restoration pix with them and they sent me a new sticker kit without me asking! Have yet to get them though....anxiously awaiting..


----------



## f250harvest

07PSDCREW;1520903 said:


> To the OP... Did you share those first pix on Facebook with Fisher plows? I swear I've seen them elsewhere....? The second picture looks cool. I shared my plow restoration pix with them and they sent me a new sticker kit without me asking! Have yet to get them though....anxiously awaiting..


Yeah, Fisher posted some pictures on their Facebook page. Never received anything though.. Plus I have a hook up on vinyl and stickers. My brother works for a sign shop so he makes me whatever I want.


----------



## blueline38

*Pulaski, NY*

a few inches so far, still snowing and more expected!


----------



## FordFisherman

Nice! How much are you getting?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Whoa! Where in New England are you??


----------



## blueline38

*Snow*



FordFisherman;1521300 said:


> Nice! How much are you getting?


We have over a foot and it is still snowing



07PSDCREW;1521315 said:


> Whoa! Where in New England are you??


I guess not really New England, per se, but in Central New York. Close enough!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Kool. I just looked on the NECN app and can see it now. Send it our way!!


----------



## snowremoval4les

Lucky Lucky lucky!


----------



## blueline38

*Snow*

Stopped for now, calling for more tomorrow maybe!


----------



## DieselSlug

Send some just a little bit south! We only got 2-3 inches out of the lake effect.


----------



## GMCHD plower

blueline38;1521599 said:


> Stopped for now, calling for more tomorrow maybe!


I believe you missed a spot...


----------



## blueline38

GMCHD plower;1522146 said:


> I believe you missed a spot...


Yeah, I waited until morning when the other two cars were gone so I could get to that area!


----------



## FordFisherman

blueline38;1522666 said:


> Yeah, I waited until morning when the other two cars were gone so I could get to that area!


Nice to see some of the white stuff. Used to live in Liverpool when I was a kid, loved the lake effect storms. Good luck this season.


----------



## f250harvest

After almost 2 months, we are finally getting some decent amount of snow to plow..


----------



## f250harvest

About 8" of snow fell in the area


----------



## PewterZ

:laughing:

Thats exactly how i would have handled it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## fordpusher

Hope a "town truck" doesn't hit his mail box by accident on the next storm


----------



## f250harvest

fordpusher;1552386 said:


> Hope a "town truck" doesn't hit his mail box by accident on the next storm


That town guy must be a real ***hole to do that because the mailbox is attached to the house..


----------



## f250harvest

Had some snow a few days back, before I got to my first account, I heard a weird knock coming from the front driver side. pull over, and noticed I broke the front axle. What would be a 6-8 hour day turned into 14 with snow blowing and shoveling 90% of my accounts that weren't flat or down hill. Got it fixed this weekend.. Picked up another axle and Spicer u joint.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

f250harvest;1571818 said:


> Had some snow a few days back, before I got to my first account, I heard a weird knock coming from the front driver side. pull over, and noticed I broke the front axle. What would be a 6-8 hour day turned into 14 with snow blowing and shoveling 90% of my accounts that weren't flat or down hill. Got it fixed this weekend.. Picked up another axle and Spicer u joint.


i got alot of parts for those trucks and have axles just fyi


----------



## f250harvest

Morrissey snow removal;1571916 said:


> i got alot of parts for those trucks and have axles just fyi


That's good to know. I'll let you know next time. Thanks dude!


----------



## JFon101231

Looks like we should have some real good pictures posted here on Friday/Saturday, or maybe Sunday after everyone catches up on sleep


----------



## gwhalen3

That's right. Long weekend in the truck. Whew hoo! 12+ coming our way! Hope to get 3 pushes


----------



## f250harvest

What a crazy storm.. had about 25-36" across the state with huge snow drifts that reached 5-6' high. Glad clean ups are finally over. City didn't come until saturday night to plow my street so I made a pass for my neighbors to walk out. Had to snow blow a bunch of properties but we got it done.

Got the new Daniels Plow hooked up and running.


----------

